# Roadster Wind Deflector Belt Part number needed



## searya (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone know the part nbr for the belt that raises and lowers the rear wind deflector?
I took apart my car interior this weekend and cut the old destroyed belt out but can't find the part number to order a new one.
Also if anyone knows of a inexpensive parts provider I would love to hear about it!
Also, I have detailed picks on what the steps needed to remove the belt in case anyone wants them ( I will also be posting a thread with them in the future).
Thanks!


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

8N7862997








genuineaudiparts.com has good prices on parts, that is where I usually order from.
The belts is $92 from them and $121 from ecs.
Might want to check if germanaudoparts.com or a similar place can order the part for you at a cheaper rate.
P.S. Holy sh** $100 for a belt!?










_Modified by zetarhopike at 1:39 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## searya (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

Thanks for the quick response. My dealer had it at $147! I can't believe the cost of a belt either. I thought I was looking at $10-40 boy was I wrong.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (searya)*

You can try worldimpex - they are awesome and have better prices than most with great phone service...


----------



## ProfEd (Mar 12, 2010)

Definitely post pics of the install. I just got a roadster, and the only thing wrong with it is the damn wind deflector. I have a feeling it is the belt as well. Thanks!
-Ed


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (ProfEd)*

Mine just started f-ing up too. It would drop to one side when I roll it down and not always the same side. Now, just like a bad girlfriend, it won't go down at all.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbaron* »_Now, just like a bad girlfriend, it won't go down at all.








I almost spit coffee on my monitor I laughed so hard when I saw this!
P.S. I think you could use "bad girlfriend" and "wife" interchangeably in this case.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

mine only pokes up 1 inch as of lately...if you could post pics of your install/dis-assembly I would really appreciate it!


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (mbaron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbaron* »_Mine just started f-ing up too. It would drop to one side when I roll it down and not always the same side. Now, just like a bad girlfriend, it won't go down at all.









mine does this too... I can get it to come up all the way if I pull on the pass. side. but the pass. side does not go all the way down.


----------



## searya (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (ProfEd)*

You can check real easy to see if it is the belt. All you have to do is remove the molding that leads from the inside 'storage area'. To do this:
1. Keep the convertible top up/closed
2. Get both of the seats as far forward and out of the way as you can
3. Climb into the car
4. Leaning your head between the roll hoops pry the molding in the storage area out starting from the bottom. There are NO clips or anything holding it in. Basically it is just held in place by pressure from the floor board of the storage area which overlaps it in some places
5. Once you have that piece free pull it out and lower the top down/open
6. Get out and from the back of the car look under the metal bar at the top of the deflector glass. This bar covers the belt. If your belt was like mine it is totally frayed (thin sharp pieces of piano wire) and there are little pieces of the rubber eveywhee (the pieces looked like bees wax.
Here are photo's. http://pbckt.com/s3.F9y 
I have only taken it apart so far but once I get the new belt I will post more photos of the re-assembly.
Note: To remove the metal bar I mention several times in the photo notes there are 4 rivots I had to drill out. I had never removed a rivot before but it turned out to be real easy. I just got a bit that was almost as big as the head of the rivot then drilled until it disintegrated. 
Once the head was gone the remaining rivot piece could just be pushed out by poking through where the rivot head used to be! With the rivots gone you can wiggle and work the metal bar out of place so that you can start untangling all those nice wire strands.


_Modified by searya at 8:29 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (searya)*

Thanks for the info, it doesn't sound fun.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

nice.... this thread should be put somewhere.


----------



## edgy (May 16, 2006)

Can someone take measurements of this belt? Length, width, size of teeth, space between teeth, etc. Hard to imagine there isn't a similar belt available elsewhere for much less $$$.


----------



## hikmeteren (Feb 19, 2011)

*problem with intallation of 8N7862997...help please!*

hello,

I got a problem with installing the new part (8N7862997) to my car. The part I just bought online is quarter inch (half cm) longer than the original one. So, the motor rotates one of screws of the wind-stop but the belt is not triggered and it does not rotate the other side!

Could you please advise me what to do to fit this new belt to my car? Should I heat the belt to make it smaller? or is there any other step to fit this new belt???

thanks for your reply in advance...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Bringing this thread back up...hopefully it'll be stickied!

This just helped me get to the windscreen and noticed that my belt is shot...

The belt is actually more expensive now...


----------



## gnibs (Jun 21, 2011)

*gnibs*

hi first time user, the belt on my glass air deflector has broken, audi 01 tt. can you help me with info on how to repair. 
thanks for helping, gnibs


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Search for another thread bro...there is one with a written short diy


----------



## bernieprof (Mar 9, 2013)

*2001 Audi TT Quattro Convertible wind stop (deflector) repair*

Hi, I recently purchased my Audi with a non-functioning wind stop. I know that you posted a couple years ago, but you stated that you have photos of the repair proceedure, and I need to know how to begin removing the interior panels, as well as the rest of the story.......HA

Bernie


----------

